# Use of succulents in an enclosure



## LythSalicaria (Jun 9, 2014)

I understand that it's not safe to put cactus plants in a tarantula enclosure, and the reasons why are pretty obvious. What about succulents? Are there any varieties that could be placed in an enclosure, say buried, pot and all, in the substrate so that the pot doesn't show?

Any insight would be appreciated; I have been considering adding a small succulent to my G. rosea's enclosure but I want to make sure she won't be harmed by it.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 9, 2014)

Rule of thumb: avoid the Euphorbs. Milk sap. Many of those saps are caustic and toxic if leaf or stem is broken. Just break a leaf to tell. As example, Aloe Vera: harmless and beneficial, Aloe Africana, burns like fire, can cause eye damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medusa (Jun 10, 2014)

Succulents also need bright light or sun to grow well - something t's don't like at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jun 10, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Succulents also need bright light or sun to grow well - something t's don't like at all.


Oh dear... I never even thought of that. Thanks Medusa, I'm glad I posted here before I went plant shopping.

I'm thinking I might just go with silk plants. Much less to worry about that way.


----------



## Medusa (Jun 10, 2014)

I have seen some soft, plastic succulents in craft shops. Might be an idea...


----------



## The Snark (Jun 11, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Succulents also need bright light or sun to grow well - something t's don't like at all.


Yes and no. Many succulents (and cacti) tolerate very low light. They are a world apart in that aspect as they regulate their growth according to their environment. The less light, the less water needed, and the slower it will grow. I know of an aloe vera clump now about 90 years old that is only about 6 feet across. It never gets direct sunlight. The down side it, you can drown them, get assorted rot and fungi, and they can take ages to produce leaves.

So if you have a very low light environment, plant the succulents in sandy loam or even pure sand. Just make sure the roots never sit in standing moisture. Also, if there is a light source, they will grow stright towards it. This can get awkward if the light is at one end and your succulent at the other... unless you like horizontal plants. And keep in mind, if any part of the succulent bends down and touches the ground it will root.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Jun 26, 2014)

I am going to try some hen and chick succulents with my T's.  mine outside are growing on lava rocks, and are only watered once a week, and are in  full shade, and some in full sun I think they will work pretty good, and look cool with a little webbing on them.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 26, 2014)

Chicken Farmer said:


> I am going to try some hen and chick succulents with my T's.  mine outside are growing on lava rocks, and are only watered once a week, and are in  full shade, and some in full sun I think they will work pretty good, and look cool with a little webbing on them.


What species are you putting them in with? I've been interested in "hens n chicks" style succulents for a while, but I've had some poor luck in the plant department lately... post your successes/failures here or in another thread?


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jun 26, 2014)

Chicken Farmer said:


> I am going to try some hen and chick succulents with my T's.  mine outside are growing on lava rocks, and are only watered once a week, and are in  full shade, and some in full sun I think they will work pretty good, and look cool with a little webbing on them.


What edgeofthefreak said. Please let us know how that turns out; hens and chicks were actually one of the succulents I was considering for my rosea's enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medusa (Jun 26, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Many succulents (and cacti) tolerate very low light.


"Tolerate" yes. Look like s&!#, probably. I still say you can find vinyl versions at craft stores that are soft and safe enough for t's. (Succulents are popular now. I just bought some vinyl echeveria at Joann's for a future enclosure.) Even hen&chicks have sharp points and edges. (I know alot more about cacti and succulents than I do spiders. Been a collector of rare forms for several years. It's taken a greenhouse with its associated light and temp control to be successful.)


----------



## The Snark (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's a perfect example of cacti and succulents doing the fish out of water routine. This is an ordinary  prickly pear (Opuntia) growing in strongly filtered light with no direct sunlight. It's 3 years old and over 6 feet tall. Note how oddly elongated the leaves grow. Ordinarily these grow no more than 5 feet and branch enthusiastically into large clumps. We've had 2 rather miserable flowers so far. However it is very healthy and roots readily. The soil it is growing in is nearly pure clay with zero drainage so everything is wrong yet it is still a happy camper.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jun 27, 2014)

IDK if you guys frequent youtube but I think Rob uses Pothos in his enclosures. Pothos look great imo and are quite hardy. Basically you want to avoid plants that die easily or that you have to do maintenance on frequently (remove dead leaves, flowers etcetc). 

I've seen some people put things like orchids and African violets in their tarantula enclosures but I can't imagine they live long, or even if they do I can't imagine they exactly thrive. While there may be some species of orchid and violet which do okay in low light the majority I've seen (at least in my area) are light lovers.

I know it's not a succulent but sometimes it's best to stick with the tried and true .



Oh and I would be interested to know how the hen and chicken succulent works out. It could be awesome for a desert style enclosure. Please do keep us updated!


----------



## The Snark (Jun 28, 2014)

African violets sounds like a spiffy idea. Low light lovers that because of their moisture needs would humidify the tank. Add slow growing and showy flowers as a bonus.


----------

